# Bellator 128 Pick the Card



## dudeabides (Sep 30, 2008)

Bellator FC 128 is Friday night, October 10th at 7:00 PM Eastern. If you want to compete just send me a pm (or just post here if that's your thing) with your choices for all the fights before the they start (the only thing you have to pick is who wins or if nobody wins). If they add/change any fights on the card try to send picks for the new ones (Hint, it happens a lot right after the weigh in's). Whoever gets the most right will receive 1,000,000 credits if you win. Nobody has been able to try to beat SmackyBear lately. Oh, and if you get 11 out of 11 it will be doubled. 



> Eduardo Dantas vs. Joe Warren
> Nah-Shon Burrell vs. Michael Page
> Derek Campos vs. Alexander Sarnavskiy
> Bubba McDaniel vs. Emiliano Sordi
> ...











Picks sent by:


----------

